# Just awesome



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

What is there not to like about this? It even looks like they tried to make it look good


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The ball valves add a nice touch


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Points for creativity, no doubt about that. :thumbup: The gate-valves that used to be in there were to hard to turn when your hands got wet. :laughing:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

It looks like something one of those old retired engineer type guys would spend way to much time on.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Brilliant! I like the rust stains on the shw. head from the galvanized pipe....:laughing:

That first blast of water must be nice and rusty....:yes:


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 21, 2011)

At least its not black pipe....

My employer uses galvanized nipples on all of his custom showers. Seems like running retreads on a Corvette.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

is that a galvanized roofing nail in the ceiling holding the bailing wire support hanger ????:laughing:

sweet


----------



## xyleman (Feb 2, 2011)

at least the joints won't leak with the roll of teflon on the threads


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Should be pex.


----------



## 907plumber (Mar 13, 2010)

this whole house is a piece of work. I could use up some serious bandwith posting pics of the plumbing in here. Looks like im augering in at this house for the night


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm liking it a lot. A service plumber's dream. :yes:

I'm seeing a trend here. All water lines exposed. Plumbing can be beautiful, so no more hiding it behind drywall. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I would have made it up in copper or, brass then polished and clear lacquered it... 

Have they no pride in their work? :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> I would have made it up in copper or, brass then polished and clear lacquered it...
> 
> Have they no pride in there work? :laughing:


I would have done it in PE pipe alot more professioonal, and I would have used sharkbites.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh hell, why do we have to be so hard on a guy? At least this guy used actual _pipe and fittings_ for his creation......

Clear vinyl tubing or garden hose and gear clamps is more typical where I'm from. You know, works just as good and ya ain't gotta spend good money on no fancy plummin' pipes......:laughing:


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

not as nice as yours. I unstopped this tub a while back customer had fixed his dripping faucett with valves


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

kfosh said:


> not as nice as yours. I unstopped this tub a while back customer had fixed his dripping faucett with valves


I like the hose bib, run a hose out the bathroom window to water the plants outside.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

907plumber said:


> What is there not to like about this? It even looks like they tried to make it look good
> 
> View attachment 12258


If the nipples & 90's were brass, you'd probably pay a fortune for it as some sort of "throw-back" fixture.


----------

